# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Блюда из кабачков

## Богдан Волынский

Здравствуйте!

Вот у нас, на Западной Украине, начинается сезон кабачков, а кто что готовит из этого прекрасного овоща?

----------


## Анурадха д.д.

Самое вкусное-нарезать кружочками, обволять в муке и обжарить.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

слыхала я про варенье.и даже цукаты(как во Вриндаване),там продают такие сахаристые,полупрозрачные,то из кабачков или зелёной тыквы.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

сабжи с кабачками и ананасами

----------


## Gaurangi Radha Devi dasi IDS

еще оладики из кабачков очень вкусные. Натереть кабачки на терке, добавить соль, подождать, пока выйдет сок, слить его, потом добавить специи, нутовую или пшеничную муку, немного совсем манки для вязкости и жарить на масле

----------


## Татьяна Р

Я еще к этому добавляю картофель натертый и вкусные тоже оладушки получаются.

----------


## baladasa

> еще оладики из кабачков очень вкусные. Натереть кабачки на терке, добавить соль, подождать, пока выйдет сок, слить его, потом добавить специи, нутовую или пшеничную муку, немного совсем манки для вязкости и жарить на масле


на мелкой терке? вместо манки крахмал подойдет?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Кабачки на мелкой терке? Проще уж в блендер кинуть тогда, всё равно каша будет  :smilies:  Думаю, всё-таки на крупной

----------


## Александра

обжарить специи и соль на масле, потом там обжарить кабачки кружочками.
Выложить в форму в один слой,посыпать сыром (который плавится),зеленью, потом опять кабачки и т.д.Сверху залить сметаной.Поставить в печь минут на 5-10, вынуть, предложить Кришне.
Блюдо просто восхитительное.
Можно еще солить между слоями

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

*Икра кабачковая "Заморская"*

Обжарить тертую морковь  и кусочки кабачков в подсолнечном масле.

Добавить томатную пасту магазинную
 (или приготовить что то типа томатной пасты самим из свежих помидор и добавить вместо магазинной)

Добавить соль и любимую специю.
После остывания взбить все блендером  (или в миксере) до получения однородной пасты.

Предлагать Кришне в сопровождении шаманского бубна (шутю)

А вообще хорошо сочетается с горячими чапати или хлебом ( с детства любил)

Приятного аппетита.

----------


## Югала Прити д.д. BVS

из молодых кабачков с тонкой кожицей вкусный соус для макарон, типа бэшамеля:
нарезать кубиками, обжарить на масле до готовности (я обжариваю, потом под крышкой пару минут, чтоб совсем дошли
ложку муки или больше, зависит от количества кабачков и от того насколько густой соус вы хотите приготовить
добавить сливок (когда небыло добавляла домашнее молоко),соль. белый перец (мне показалось он лучше всего подходит. думаю мож и чёрный, на любителя в общем), пусть покипит
всю эту смесь измельчить в блендере.
вкусно, мне нравится с рисовой лапшой или рисовыми рожками, с простыми макаронами тоже вкусно.

суп- пюре из кабачков
сварить кабачки с картошкой, измельчить в блендере, добавить сливки или укроп, а можно и то и другое

----------


## Богдан Волынский

> еще оладики из кабачков очень вкусные. Натереть кабачки на терке, добавить соль, подождать, пока выйдет сок, слить его, потом добавить специи, нутовую или пшеничную муку, немного совсем манки для вязкости и жарить на масле


Пробовал делать блинчики - просто и вкусно, правда, думаю, что не стоит сливать сок, с соком блинчики будут более сочными, но это предположение, другой раз сделаю, отпишусь )

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

как по мне, так молодыми кабачками можно и сырыми хрумтеть, словно огурцами.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Ага (: Я тоже люблю молодые сырые кабачки в салатах.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

> обжарить специи и соль на масле, потом там обжарить кабачки кружочками.
> Выложить в форму в один слой,посыпать сыром (который плавится),зеленью, потом опять кабачки и т.д.Сверху залить сметаной. Поставить в печь минут на 5-10, вынуть, предложить Кришне.
> Блюдо просто восхитительное.
> Можно еще солить между слоями



По такому же принципу можно забацать ещё одну *кабачковую запеканку*.

Нарезанные кружками кабачки выложить слоями в форму для запекания, посыпав каждый слой смесью из натёртой на крупной тёрке морковки, смешанной с мелко порезанными помидорами, и таких специй, как куркума, имбирь, асафетида, чёрный перец (можно поэкспериментировать и с другими). Обычно 3-4-х слоёв кабачков бывает достаточно. 

Затем залить всё это сооружение соусом, который готовится из сметаны, разбавленной водой, с добавлением муки, соли и тех же специй, которые придали пикантность союзу помидоров и морковки. Чёрного перцу не жалеть. Консистенция соуса должна быть как у не очень густой сметаны. Сверху тоже можно смазать сметаной (или майонезом, если употребляете), сыр также не возбраняется (хотя в этом блюде я обхожусь без него).

Всё это дело - в духовку минут на 30-40 (в общем, пока верхний слой кабачков не станет мягким). Огонь сначала сделать посильнее, затем, когда в посудине забулькает, убавить огонь, чтобы соус не сбежал.

Чем хороша эта запеканка - кабаки предварительно можно и не обжаривать, поэтому блюдо получается нежирным.


*Сабджи-суп из кабачков* - тоже деликатес. Всё дело обычно в специях. Это блюдо любит зёрна шамбалы. Их надобно обжарить в масле до светло-коричневого цвета, добавить асафетиды, куркумы, молотого кориандра и чёрного перцу, не забыть о молотом имбире, можно добавить прованских трав (но это на любителя). Несколько секунд обжарить молотые специи, закинуть нарезанную морковку. Пока она будет подрумяниваться, нарезать кабаки крупными кусками и отправить к морковке. Всю эту красоту слегка обжарить и накрыть крышкой, чтобы томилась до полуготовности. Лаврушку не забыть (:

Если любите жидкие супы, добавить воды. Посолить, посыпать нарезанной зеленью и заправить сметаной. Оставить ещё на пару минут на огне.

Воды если и добавляю, то совсем чуточку, потому что кабаки дают сок, да и сами они сочные. Можно, конечно, и в блендер всё это дело отправить. Однако кусочками, на мой взгляд, интереснее.

----------


## Лена

> суп- пюре из кабачков
> сварить кабачки с картошкой, измельчить в блендере, добавить сливки или укроп, а можно и то и другое


я делаю так и без картошки, одни кабачки ... очень вкусно !

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Про фаршированные кабачки забыли.
Еще вкуснее если тушить сразу кабачки, баклажаны и крупные помидоры с начинкой.

Для начинки: рис или гречку, или то и другое, добавить мелко порезанных внутренностей, которые вытащили из тех же овощей, морковочки, специй. Все протушить. В конце добавить зелень.
Сделать из кабачком и баклажан столбики, чтобы можно было ставить. Поставить рядком в глубокой кастрюле с небольшим количеством масла, сверху на каждый кабачок можно сметанки. Всё - в духовку.
Когда масло и кастрюля нагреется, добавить кипяченой горячей воды. Пусть тушатся.
  Можно тушить только в масле, но на мой вкус -жирновато получается. С водичкой легче продукт и вкуснее.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

http://www.google.ru/search?um=1&hl=...1435l0.3.3.1l7

----------


## Natasha McLain

Кабачки нарезать кружочками,  выложить в огнеупорную посуду слоями, солить и перчить каждый слой. Залить жидкими сливками или молоком, не покрывая полностью кабачки, где-то наполовину. В отдельной посуде смешать крекеры(помять их предварительно, чтоб в крупную крошку превратились), тертый сыр и немного сливочного масла. Посыпать потом  этой крошкой кабачки, накрыть форму фольгой и выпекать пока кабачки не станут мягкими. Сныть фольгу и  опять в духовку чтоб крошка подрумянилась. Я таким способом делаю также цукини, патесоны и тыкву.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Самое вкусное-нарезать кружочками, обволять в муке и обжарить.


+1 ) 
Но стараясь уходить от жареного, я теперь это в духовке делаю, на сильном огне. 
Сливочное масло на протвень, 
- уложить обваленые кружки и полукружки, 
- после 5 минут запекания панировка сверху подсохнет, тогда сверху кружки смазать маслом или сметаной и быстро дозапечь.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

Супчик из кабачков

В кастрюлю с толстым дном кладу 2-3 ст.л ги, как нагреется, прогреваю в нем специи: куркуму, карри, асафетиду (можно готовую смесь приправ типа гарам-масала), 
затем выкладываю порезаный кубиками с кожурой средний ближе к большому кабачок,  
перемешать, накрыть крышкой и пропарить минут 10. 
Затем развожу в чашке кокосовое молоко (на стакан - 1 ст.л сухого кокосового молока), надо 2 чашки готового молока и выливаю в кабачок, накрываю крышкой и еще тушу до мягкого состояния кабачка. 

Затем добавляю в кастрюлю две горстки риса, соль и натертый на крупной терке сыр примерно 50г), накрываю крышкой и еще на 10-15 мин. Выключить и 15 мин не открывать.
Он должен быть очень густым.

----------


## Тамара

Здесь написали рецепт кабачковой икры, я делаю такую, очень вкусно! К тому, что уже указано в составе, я добавляю МНОГО зелени: укроп, петрушка - мелко режу (можно измельчить в блендере) и на огонь вместе со всей массой на 40 минут.

----------


## Тамара

Делала еще такой салат на зиму (на любителя - салат сладковатый):
КАБАЧКИ УКРОПНЫЕ.
3,5 кг. кабачков (очищенных от косточек)
200 гр. столового 9% уксуса (виноградного или яблочного брать больше)
200 гр. сахара
200 гр. подсолнечного масла
2 ст. л. соли с горкой (не иодированной!)
много укропа и петрушки
Выходит примерно 8 баночек по 0,5 л.
3,5 кг. кабачков - это 4 крупных кабачка, кастрюлю 8 литровую занимает, а то и больше, но они сильно увариваются
Кабачки режем как нравится: кружки, кубики, пластики и т.п. (кто-то использует терку для капусты, чтоб быстрее). Я резала маленькими кусочками. Зелень мелко нарезать. Все поместить в кастрюлю, добавить все остальное по списку и оставить на 2 часа.
 Затем - кастрюлю на огонь, кипятить 15-20 минут (пока кабачки не станут прозрачными и мягкими. Разложить в стерилизованные банки под железные крышки.

----------


## Yugala Piriti dd

Делала "пиццу" из кабачков. Вкуснота неимоверная.

Ингредиенты:

4 чашки кабачков, натертых на крупной терке
2 ст.л. крахмала (в оригинальном рецепте 2 яйца заменила на крахмал)
1 чашка натертого сыра моцарелла
1 чашка натертого сыра чеддер (под рукой была только моцарелла, так что особо не парилась)
3 ст. ложки муки
1/4 ч. ложки соды
1/2 ч. ложки соли
асафетида и другие специи по вкусу
250 мл томатного соуса для пиццы
Другие компоненты (например: соевый фарш и т.д ) по желанию
1 чашка — 250 мл 

Разогреваем духовку до 200С. Перемешиваем в большой чашке кабачки, крахмал, муку, соль, соду, специи и половину сыра моцарелла и чеддер. Выкладываем ровным слоем в смазанную форму размером 25х35, ставим в духовку и печем 15 минут. Затем вытаскиваем, смазываем соусом, посыпаем оставшимся сыром и опять в духовку минут на 10, чтобы сыр расплавился. Можно посыпать жаренным соевым фаршем. 

Если у вас нет соуса для пиццы, можно томатный соус перемешать с 1 ч. ложкой сахара, 1 ч. ложкой итальянских сухих трав и щепоткой асафетидной соли. 

Если намечаются гости или семья большая, имеет смысл сразу делать тройную порцию, у меня получилось 2 больших противня, которые улетели на ура. Еще имеет смысл перед выкладкой на противень отцедить выделившийся сок, тогда "пицца" получится более сухой и крепкой. Но даже с соком, хоть и не очень держит форму, все равно классно  :smilies:

----------


## Yugala Piriti dd

Кабачковый бисквит (zucchini bread)

Сын принес из школы рецепт кабачковых брауниз, эта штука отличается тем, что под завязку наполняется какао, которое, впрочем, можно легко заменить кэробом. Скажу сразу, кабачки в этом рецепте не чувствуются вовсе. Все что они дают - необычайную мягкость и воздушность бисквита. Он ооочень сильно поднимается и очень нежный и воздушный.

Смешать в миске:
1 чашка коричневого сахара
1 чашка белого сахара
1 чашка растительного масла
1-2 ст.л. крахмала, разведенные в небольшом количестве воды

В другой миске размешать:

2 чашки муки
1 ч.л. соды
1 ч.л. пекарского порошка
1 ч.л. соли
2 ч.л. корицы
1/3 чашки какао (или кэроба)

Добавить сухую смесь в смесь масла и сахара, быстро размешать и добавить 2 чашки натертых кабачков. Выложить в форму и выпекать при 325 F 50-60 минут, если это бисквит в одной форме. 25 минут следует выпекать, если в формочках для маленьких кексов.

Бисквит сильно поднимается, поэтому рассчитывайте чтобы в форме для выпечки было пустого места столько же, сколько и теста.

----------


## Светлана )

Варенье из кабачков с лимоном! Очищаем кабачок, режем кубиками, лимон-кружочками, вместе с цедрой. Сахар - по вкусу, кому нравится послаще, кому покислее. Можно добавить веточку мяты, варится быстро. Вкуснотища!

----------


## Sharada d.d.

всем привет!

народ, кто то умеет делать кабачковую икру без лука, что бы "советский" вкус получался?
киньте рецептом, плиз  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Мы как раз на прошлой неделе закатали 8 банок кабачковой икры. Вкус не совсем "советский", но все равно очень вкусно.

Кабачки почистить от кожуры и семечек, размолоть блендером.
Бланшированные помидоры тоже размолоть блендером.

Все это вместе варить 2 часа на медленном огне. В конце добавить соль, сахар, специи, растительное масло.

Пропорции я обычно беру "на глаз". Если надо точно, могу поискать рецепт. Сейчас нет под рукой.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Пропорции я обычно беру "на глаз". Если надо точно, могу поискать рецепт. Сейчас нет под рукой.


Поищите пожалуйста точный рецепт. Тоже надо.  :smilies:

----------


## Sharada d.d.

присоединяюсь к вышеозвученной просьбе  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сделано на основе вот этого рецепта:

----------


## Sharada d.d.

спасибо!

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Сделано на основе вот этого рецепта:


Спасибо  :smilies:  ну а как насчет лука? :umnik2:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Спасибо  ну а как насчет лука?


Всё то же самое, только без лука.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Еще супруга добавляет в кабачковую икру майонез. Майонез делаем сами.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я знаю супер рецепт кабачковой икры, максимально похоже получается. 
Но не скажу. Поскольку требует огромного мастерства и интуиции. 
На прошлом форуме писала этот рецепт - но убрала ) 
Очень вкусно при простом составе, но сверхсложно и долго делать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Только при личном обучении гарантируется результат ))

----------


## Prema-kalpataru das

Мы любим кабачковую икру быстрого приготовления, когда овощи сохраняют максимум полезных свойств. В духовке хорошо запекаем овощи, болг.перец, морковь, кабачок и томаты. Лишнюю влагу слить, масло добавить туда, Асафетиду, перец острый любой, паприку и карри можно. Потом соль, сахар, кислоту и блендером измельчить. Готово!

На моем кулинарном канале есть рецепт с кабачком. И еще будут рецепты.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Смысл кабачковой икры в том, чтобы ее закатать на зиму. 
Проблема в том, что асафетиду нельзя в заготовки, с ней они портятся.
А без асафетиды добиться памятного всем вкуса кабачковой икры крайне сложно...
я пробовала несколько лет, прежде чем получилось открыть баночку зимой с тем самым вкусом.
И от того, что так сложно, больше ее не делаю. 

"Икра заморская... кабачковая" ))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В этом году сделала кабачковую икру на зиму - показалось не долго и не сложно, несмотря на пропуск нескольких лет, а может быть, благодаря )

----------


## Sharada d.d.

Раджа Кумари,проверяйте почаще банки. я тоже все по правилам сварила и закрутила в прошлом году, а она испортилась через несколько месяцев ,даже не вздувшись. Большую часть конечно съесть успели  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Надо побыстрее съесть, она вкуснейшая конечно )) 

Вы асафетиду не добавляете ? 
у меня много лет тому назад из-за нее однажды испортилась, 
а без нее вроде Ок.

С огурцами еще лотерея  )) 
если внутри огурчиков воздух останется, то все...

----------


## Александр Н

Я карри добавляю. Попробуйте.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Карри с асафетидой или без? 
Проверенный способ, год выстаивает?
а то просто пробовать ... )

----------


## Sharada d.d.

я асафетиду не добавляю. несколько лет назад первый и единственный раз сделала. она на вкус даже свежесваренная была как тухлая  :smilies:

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> Я карри добавляю. Попробуйте.


карри в качестве консерванта?

----------


## Александр Н

> карри в качестве консерванта?


Может быть и так. Но вкус становится ярким. Стоит в банках уже месяца 4 первая партия.
Морковь (на корейской терке), кабачок, кукурузное рафинированное масло, томатная паста, соль, сахар, карри. Варю минут 40. 
На основе рецепта из поста 31. Кстати, *Lakshmana Prana das*, спасибо!




> Карри с асафетидой или без? 
> Проверенный способ, год выстаивает?
> а то просто пробовать ... )


Только карри. Не вижу резона использовать асафетиду где-либо, кроме блюд с бобовыми.

----------


## Sharada d.d.

спасибо,Александр!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Открыла вторую баночку - полет нормальный, вкус отменный

----------


## Ади Раса дд

...смузи, салат, икра, сабджи, пакоры, блины, паратхи, фаршированные кабачки в духовке,
можно кружочками запечь в духовке; можно запечь в фольге целиком, потом нарезать и заправить
сметаной, маслом и специями; пицца с тертыми кабачками; пирожки с кабачками, морковью и болгарским перцем.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> ...смузи, салат, икра, сабджи, пакоры, блины, паратхи, фаршированные кабачки в духовке,
> можно кружочками запечь в духовке; можно запечь в фольге целиком, потом нарезать и заправить
> сметаной, маслом и специями; пицца с тертыми кабачками; пирожки с кабачками, морковью и болгарским перцем.


Ах! Вкусно, наверное?
Сударыня, может, поделитесь рецептами последних двух блюд из вашего списка?

----------


## Ади Раса дд

Да, Прабху, конечно!
Только они диетические) Но вы можете их переделать по-своему.
Тесто на пиццу - какое вы обычно используете. Лепешка тонкая, 5 мм. Сверху тесто нужно намазать сметаной
( плюс соль, черный перец, сухой базилик 
или свежий, асафетида и свежая петрушка).
Затем кабачок нужно натереть на крупной терке, отжать. И выложить сверху на сметану, не слишком тонко,
так чтобы хорошо ее всю закрыть. Затем режем оливки кружочками и болгарский перец мелкими кубиками,
посыпаем кабачки этим слегка. Слегка присаливаем. И сверху сыр на крупной терке.
Ставим в духовку на 200 на 10-15 мин. Как только края лепешки подрумянились - готово.
Я ставлю - в холодную духовку, потому что в моей духовке, если ее разогреть - потом все гореть начинает.
А вы ориентируйтесь на свою аппаратуру)

Теперь пирожки.
Это классические кавказские пирожки - кутабы.
Тесто почти пресное. Вода, немного масла и соль.
Тесто должно быть мягким, но не плыть. Как на чапати.
Замесили тесто - пусть стоит.
Теперь мелко режем кабачки, перец и трем морковь на мелкой терке.
Обжариваем это все до готовности, добавляем 1 ч л томата, любую зелень и специи на свой вкус.
Такую же начинку можно сделать - вместо кабачков взять баклажаны.
Специи можно положить - асафетиду, перец, листья шамбалы, кумин, кориандр, куркуму и карри.
Или любое другое.
Поставили начинку остывать.
Делим тесто на равные кусочки, раскатывает очень тонко, диаметром 15 см приблизительно.
Выкладываем начинку на одну сторону, см 2 толщиной чтобы начинка была.
Складываем пополам как самосу, хорошо прижимаем края и обрезаем их по кругу фигурным ножом,
как чебуреки или просто по кругу. Разогреваем сковороду, лучше толстую,
и печем на сухой сковороде на среднем огне или даже больше.
Без крышки. Переворачиваем. Готовые смазываем сливочным или топленым маслом.
Можно посмотреть процесс вот тут:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqMB3Oc43_c

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Благодарю вас, Шримати Ади Раса. Попробуем.

----------


## Ади Раса дд

Харе Кришна! Удачи вам!

----------

